# fs: 20" inch 5 Zigen- Hyper 5ZR rims and pirelli tires (new cost over $5k) $1400



## rimsforsale (Jan 26, 2016)

i have no idea how to post to classifieds so... my 20" inch 5 Zigen - Hyper 5ZR rims. $1400 for the rim/ tire package (brand new it cost me nearly $5500). The tires alone cost $300 each (Pirelli P Zero Nero). and EACH rim cost 1,100 bucks a pop. They've been sitting for a while. Prob 10-15 k miles on them. Do your research, it's a steal. Offset info is online. will ship.


----------



## rimsforsale (Jan 26, 2016)

bumpity bumpsky


----------



## rimsforsale (Jan 26, 2016)

anudah bumpity bump bump


----------



## rimsforsale (Jan 26, 2016)

bump again


----------



## rimsforsale (Jan 26, 2016)

bumpsky.......


----------



## rimsforsale (Jan 26, 2016)

great deal...


----------



## rimsforsale (Jan 26, 2016)

anudah bump...


----------

